# Itinerant.



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 18, 2012)

> *i·tin·er·ant*
> 
> [ahy-tin-er-uhnt, ih-tin-] Show IPA
> adjective
> ...


 
The all new, all me travel thread 

I'm travelling again. This time I am most definitley travelling because I have to. The work I want is all over the place. Whilst I travel I will be photographing and interviewing other itinerants. Contract Engineers, Travel Writers, Scruffshyster Artists, Sandsculpture sculpturists... the list goes on and on. More and more people are living a transient existence.

My blog will remain squeaky clean. Here I will post the more interesting stuff 

As ever, my adventure starts in cafe bar Esmeralda here in Granada. I will sketch this evening to cover the cost of a bus to Madrid. I have good work lined up in Catalunya. After that? Not a fucking clue.

This will be an interesting thread. I can promise that because most of the people I plan to interview I already know. They are very interesting travel people.

Backpack. €20. Off!


----------



## teuchter (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm sure this will be a heartwarming, life-affirming thread.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 18, 2012)

teuchter said:


> I'm sure this will be a heartwarming, life-affirming thread.


 
Yes. Yes. It will be 

This is the first time I'm setting off because I have to rather than want to. It will be nice to catch up with friends and retrace steps, but fucking well getting important stuff into storage again 

You're going to meet some very interesting people here


----------



## Kanda (Jun 18, 2012)

Can't you just stick it on your blog?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 18, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Can't you just stick it on your blog?


 
No. My blog is for sensitive types who might buy paintings if I don't upset them


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jun 19, 2012)

Sounds really interesting! What are you going to do with the interviews? Are you going to publish them? In any case, the best of luck with your new project!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweet Meiga said:


> Sounds really interesting! What are you going to do with the interviews? Are you going to publish them? In any case, the best of luck with your new project!


 
Thanks.

Just going to stick them on my blog and here. I'm stuck in the Granada trap! Handed my keys in over a week ago now. For various reasons (mostly financial) I have yet to make it as far as the bus station. Selling fuck all on the streets. Absolutely Zero interest. It is tough. I will be travelling towards various fixed jobs, but I need to cover my travel and accommodation costs by selling on the street, otherwise all profit will be wiped out. Pretty sure Madrid will be as reliable as ever, but I am worried. Sold just 2 sketches in 10 days here! That equates to about 30 Centimos an Hour 

Hopefully hitting the bus station tonight. However, I may have to hang around for another day just to deliver a print to someone. Hanging around for another day is going to cost me €30. This is a financially complicated life sometimes.

I'm in cafe/bar Esmeralda. All of my adventures start and finish here 

Hope all is good with you.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 29, 2012)

Yay! I made it to the bus station. Ticket to Madrid in pocket.

If I tried to explain to anyone reading here that I spent the last night in Granada sharing opium with Kevin Webster's nephew from Coronation Street no-one would believe it. Very strange. But, anyway, if anyone wants to know what Kevin Webster's nephew from Coronation Street is upto these days, he is sharing opium with wronguns like me in Paseo del los Tristes at 3 in the morning.

No photographic evidence sadly - that would just be wrong.

No film cameras! Against my better judgement I have just bought a cheap as chips digi compact. People are waiting for me in Madrid. Subject Nº1 comes soon.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 29, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Yay! I made it to the bus station. Ticket to Madrid in pocket.
> 
> If I tried to explain to anyone reading here that I spent the last night in Granada sharing opium with Kevin Webster's nephew from Coronation Street no-one would believe it. Very strange. But, anyway, if anyone wants to know what Kevin Webster's nephew from Coronation Street is upto these days, he is sharing opium with wronguns like me in Paseo del los Tristes at 3 in the morning.
> 
> ...


 
At least you weren't smoking crack with Craig Charles in the back of a taxi. Buen Viaje!


----------



## dessiato (Jun 29, 2012)

Good luck Stan. We are hoping to be out that way in the near future. Maybe we'll bump into you and buy a sketch. We have been travelling a lot this summer, should have written a blog about it too.

May your god, whatever you conceive him to be, go with you.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jun 29, 2012)

Enjoy Madrid!
Looking forward to reading the interviews


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 29, 2012)

Sweet Meiga said:


> Enjoy Madrid!
> Looking forward to reading the interviews


 
Madrid is cool as ever. Loads of free stuff to go and see this evening, but I am fucked - 48 hours non-stop, so I've booked into my favourite pension for a week.

The guy I wanted to interview doesn't seem to be here. Instead I'm planning to interview someone who plays buckets. He gets about. I've met him here in Madrid, in Paris and in Barcelona before. Madrid is also very rich in professional itinerant types. Some are clients of mine, so perhaps they will let me interview them.

Sort of wish I had started with TEFL teachers in Granada. Perhaps I can just relate what I know about some of them. TEFL teachers are the most uninteresting of all itinerants though. Boring fuckers 

I'm going to post here initially looking for a bit of feedback before posting stuff on my blog. Obviously, I don't want to talk about drugs and Z list actors from A list soap operas on my blog.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 29, 2012)

dessiato said:


> ...
> May your god, whatever you conceive him to be, go with you.


 
She's about 24. She's gone home to Greece for the summer


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 29, 2012)

could you post a picture of someone playing buckets?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 29, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> could you post a picture of someone playing buckets?


 
Yes. Just for you I will post a picture of someone playing buckets tomorrow. They are rubbish buckets. You wouldn't want to take them on the train with you.

Need to make a bit of cash myself firstly. Perhaps I can interview myself as the first itinerant interview?

Q: So Mr Edwards, how are you enjoying life as a sleep deprived, mosquito shredded, skint, scruffshyster artist?

A: It's my own fault.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 29, 2012)

Happy trails


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jun 30, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Yes. Just for you I will post a picture of someone playing buckets tomorrow. They are rubbish buckets. You wouldn't want to take them on the train with you.
> 
> Need to make a bit of cash myself firstly. Perhaps I can interview myself as the first itinerant interview?
> 
> ...


 
Do that! Interview yourself in self-critical, reflexive style


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 30, 2012)

I enjoyed your Estonian Philosopher thread, Stan and am hoping this one ends up being as entertaining.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 30, 2012)

Gay parade here in Madrid. I’m staying in for the time being.
Itinerant Nº1 is my friend Stoyen. I’ll come back to the crazy bucket basher another day – we were interrupted by officials this afternoon.

So…
Q: Stoyen, where are you from originally?
A: Macedonia. I left looking for work all over Europe and met my wife in Spain. 
_I first met Stoyen in Granada about 6 years ago. Many of the people I will be interviewing know me and trust me. They know me well enough to answer honestly and openly. There will be no bullshit. I’m posting here in the hope that people will tell me what they want to know about the people I meet – anything I forget to ask which might be relevant and interesting._

Q: What do you do?
A: I make names in silver wire.

Names! Names are always a winner. Names in silver wire. Names in calligraphy. Your name in Arabic. Your name on a grain of rice. People always pay for this. You need nothing more than pen and paper, or in Stoyen case nothing more than a pair of snipe nose pliers and a roll of silver wire. Hit the road and get to work. You don’t even need language skills. However, Stoyen is fluent in 8 languages.

Q: How much do you make?
A: It varies. I made nothing on Wednesday, nor Thursday. Last night I made €10. Today I have already made €65, so perhaps this is the start of something.

Q: Do you have an ambition?
A: I don’t know. It’s crisis. We will have to see what crisis brings, but hopefully I can buy a place with my wife in Andalucia.

Q: Why do you live this way? Necessity, or choice?
A: Both. It was my choice to travel to find work. Now I don’t know what else to do for the same money and freedom. My wife was offered a job in Tanzania, but what the fuck can I do in Tanzania?

Q: Tell me about other itinerants you know?
A: I have a friend from Croatia who works in ports. Always taking a ride to the next docks. He is currently in Mauritania. He has to pay customs €3/day to let him get to work. The customs don’t believe a white European guy needs to work in the docks.

Q: What is the tune in your head today?
A: Follow the yellow brick road, follow the yellow brick road…


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 30, 2012)

Juan Carlos.

Juan is an artist who survives, or pays his way doing street portraits. Like myself and Stoyen, Juan has learned to work fast and sell cheap. No-one is going to sit for longer than 10 minutes whilst you sketch, or bend silver wire.

Stoyen sells his wire names at €5 (last year it was €7 minimum). Juan does a single portrait for €10, or a double portrait (a couple) for €16. I'll come back to Juan Carlos another day. Again, he is an ex Granada person. I meet them everywhere.

It was too windy for me to work this morning, so I spent a few hours trawling the streets sharing drinks and spliff whilst catching up with fellow street traders. It seems everywhere in Spain the police are being a bit more tolerant this year. It's tough cash wise, but far more relaxed with authorities unless you're seen to be causing a nuisance like bashing the shit out of buckets and pan lids!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 30, 2012)

I haven't asked these people for permission to publish on the web yet. A brief outline...

It's the magic box. I first came across this in Santander 3, or 4 years ago. It's a huge camera complete with manual processing lab inside. People sit for a portrait with period accessories - hats, scarfs etc. It works like a giant pinhole camera. Lens cap is removed briefly to capture an image on a small piece of photographic paper. That is then processed in the magic box by touch to produce a negative. The negative is then photographed in a copy stand manner to produce the positive print. €10 a go and it is becomming increasingly popular.

The couple operating this camera only work in Spain because the chemicals need a stable, warm temperature to work properly. The wind was a problem for them today also, but they cleared €100+ comfortably this morning. The whole outfit complete with box of accessories rolls away and onto a train, or bus very easily.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 1, 2012)

On my list of intinerants to meet and interview...

TEFL teachers.
Police.
A mega rich and famous footballer.
Contract bank people/engineers/labourers/speculators...and more.

Plaza España is an absolute state today. Possibly one of Spain's most established financial show pieces is currently covered in litter and over-shadowed by a derelict, grafitti adorned ex Telefonica building. Not so long ago it was full of jobs.



I like this area of Madrid. It's affordable. Great cinemas and cool bars. The night scene is actually thriving even though Plaza España itself is full of rough sleepers the area around Princesa is becoming exceptionally fashionable. The contradiction seems to sum Spain up today. The rich seem to be totally unaware of the obtuse poverty around them and the state of the city they live in. More people will be moving on for work. It's the times we live in.

And, yet...

Despite the vast numbers of immigrants and itinerants failing to find work, some people find plenty of money working the streets. The cash is still there. Corporate office blocks may be emptying. The parks are filling with more and more homeless people. But, the money is still there.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 1, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Selling fuck all on the streets. Absolutely Zero interest. It is tough.


 
Jeebus... things must be tough. You've posted your work before; you're genuinely talented.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 1, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> View attachment 20682<snip>


That's so cool and of course, it's got novelty value.  Which probably explains why it's a nice little earner for that couple.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 1, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Jeebus... things must be tough. You've posted your work before; you're genuinely talented.


 
Granada is never easy for me. It's an exceptional place for many reasons. It happens to be in one of the poorest parts of Western Europe. I haven't worked Granada during the summer for a few years. My approach to the street is not so much about making money as making contacts. Tourists are not my mainstay, they're good for supplementary income. I have exhausted the local market in Granada - it's a very small city and I'm not up for doing the galleries and all that. Thanks for the compliment.

I am travelling because I have to in order to gain the work I want. I have a commission to do tomorrow here in Madrid. There is money here. It never takes me long to pick-up a decent job, or Two and I can clear €100 a day on the streets comfortably.

Hopefully this thread will show that it is possible always to find good work if you're prepared to travel and innovate. Have to admit I would far sooner be staying in Granada, but now I'm on the move meeting old friends and enjoying new experiences again I'm having fun whilst saving cash for a return to Granada in autumn.


----------



## golightly (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Stanley,

Remember this character?



If you're in Granada and run across any of his mates say that his brother sends his regards.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 2, 2012)

golightly said:


> Hi Stanley,
> 
> Remember this character?
> 
> ...


 
How could anybody forget 

Sadly, his best mate that was (Robo) died about a year ago after taking a fall from a balcony in a squat. Others still live and remember the good old bad days fondly. One of the first English people I met in Granada. Full of genuine offers of help, but he used to get me into all sorts of trouble 

That photograph was taken at a party in Joe's cave (sadly gone also) but, it was a legendary night none will forget!

Fun times, if a little too dangerous for my liking. Scars are still aparent on my body from my initiating cactus party


----------



## golightly (Jul 3, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Full of genuine offers of help, but he used to get me into all sorts of trouble


 
Yeah, that sounds about right. 

I do miss him. It's almost exactly five years since his death.  He was happy there in Granada but clearly a dangerous life, although living in London didn't do him any favours tbf. I'm glad you knew him and are able to share a few memories here.

Thanks.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 3, 2012)

golightly said:


> Yeah, that sounds about right.
> 
> ...


 
Talking quite honestly and frankly, we all had a great time in those days. Bod was as happy as anyone else in a very carefree lifestyle. Hilarious fun, but we all knew and accepted the risks. I'm glad I found a way out of it, although it was fucking fun, fun, fun!

I was laughing to myself today remembering the time he found me at about 8AM. He was carrying a 2 Litre bottle of what looked like green milkshake.

Me: WTF is that? It looks lovely.
Him: Cannabis milk. Want some?
Me: Yeah - I'll have a glass.
Him: Maybe half a glass?
Me: No. I'll have a whole glass.

It was delicious. I had a second whole glass.

"We have just harvested and these were the leaves left over. You fry them gently in butter, then add sugar and water to make a syrup to mix with milk" he told me. Apparently the fat in the butter helps with the THC uptake.

Fuck me! Bod left me laughing as I clung to a wall like it was the last stable rock on earth. Wave after wave for about Five hours. As close as I've come come to tripping on MJ. I think I was tripping. About 4 hours later Dirk found me and just pointed laughing "cannabis milk ".

It was a very precarious life TBH. However, those of us who are still around are bound by a trust and friendship that is difficult to understand unless you've been there. One guy who was in a coma for 3 months managed to get back to the UK, find a place with care worker etc. Now he is back in Granada and falling into the same trap. I don't want to go through 'hospital watch' again. Then again, I really don't blame him for choosing Granada over a skint life in a care home in Liverpool.

Irresponsible living in many peoples eyes. Thankfully we live in free times. Fun and laughs come for free in Granada!

I'll raise a glass to Bod, Joe, Robo, Stevo and all the others this evening. They all left far too young, but there are plenty of us still around who remember the very dangerous hilarity


----------



## golightly (Jul 4, 2012)

My parents have a copy of the picture you took on their mantlepiece. He looks a proper mentalist!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 4, 2012)

golightly said:


> My parents have a copy of the picture you took on their mantlepiece. He looks a proper mentalist!


 


If I had known I would have made him take a wash and comb his hair


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 4, 2012)

Itinerant life.

I've made the decision to stay in Madrid and work the weekend here. Stoyen is off to Pamplona for San Fermin. He's already bought a pair of white Nike running shoes.

From Madrid I head to Catalunya where small bits of work await with the possibility of a big job working on the coast for a few weeks. My favourite person in the World lives close by and there are plenty of free beds, or camping on the beach. Some very interesting people to interview also. It's a very wealthy part of Spain. I'm going to try and interview a famous footballer who lives a sort of itinerant lifestyle.

Think I have an interesting subject lined up for tomorrow also. Can't find the drum basher. Think he may have moved on already.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 9, 2012)

It's me (in the picture and behind the camera - no idea who the other chap is) as portrayed by my mate Madani. What a cheery chappy I look 

Madani can't really be considered as an itinerant. Well travelled, now happily settled in Madrid. I first met him just 7 months ago. Seriously nice guy. I thought I'd track him down today for a catch-up. Originally from Morocco (I know many of his 'brothers' in Granada) he eventually settled in Madrid. Has a nice little pad close to Plaza Mayor. Like many other artists I know he prefers to make his cash doing fun stuff on the streets saving his creative time for personal projects.

I get a lot of respect from other artists for managing to make a living doing what I enjoy. However, today was a total no cash day. I have to clear €200 tomorrow to move on. Time is running out and I need to get that job in Catalunya before someone else gets there.


Itinerants.
I haven't managed to find a police person to interview yet. I want to. I met many whilst walking Camino de Santiago - they get good time off to enjoy outdoor persuits. They also work in many different cities. I often meet police who come upto me and ask if I remember them from Santiago, or Leon, or Granada, or wherever. Apparently this is to avoid corruption at a local level. I don't believe that, hence I want to interview someone and ask why they work all over Spain.

Think I start blogging properly soon.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 10, 2012)

I had a conversation with 2 police today. Hardly the interview I want.

Them: How many of these sketches have you done?
Me: 5, I think.
Them: Do you sell them?
Me: Oh no. Not here. I sell them on my website. _fuck off I don't trust you._

Maybe they were genuinely just wanting to chat and practice English. Perhaps even genuinely interested in my work. But, I don't trust them. I need to find a police person who can't fuck my day up if they so wish.

Sort of back on track today. Nowhere near what I need as far as income goes. Just an improvement on Zero  I have booked another 5 nights here, because despite it being tougher than usual Madrid is still very workable. Crisis is crisis, but there are still rich people with money to splonk.

My daily outgoings ATM...

Bed/pension €22
Tobacco €8
Booze €8
Food €12 (normally lunchtime takeaway and evening trip to the secret chinese). Eating healthily is expensive when you don't have your own kitchen/cooker/fridge...
Other stuffs... €whatever I have left over (I am not saving money).

Incoming has averaged €80/day over the last 10 days. I need to tighten my belt!


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jul 11, 2012)

How interesting! I would never have thought of the police as itinerant. I have never interviewed a police person but do you remember how the Santiago police gave me advice on who I should interview for my research? "You girl had better find some real pilgrims for your interviews and stay away from those drunks and fake pilgrims." 

Good luck with your work, Stan! Enjoy Madrid.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 11, 2012)

Sweet Meiga said:


> ...
> Good luck with your work, Stan! Enjoy Madrid.


 
Ta!

Another Zero income day today. I'm coming very close to trouble. Too windy - couldn't work. La terral es implacable 

I think it's only Polcia Nacional and some Guardia Civil who travel around, but it might be Locals also. Can't remember if you were in Santiago when the crazy put a knife to my neck and smashed my mobile(?), but, the only policeman who actually saw what happend (before all the others tried to arrest me) met me in Granada about 6 months later and asked if I remembered him.

Someone told me it is to avoid local corruption. I don't think so. More likley they are posted to cities with higher policing demand at certain times. Granada needs more police during Semana Santa and Corpus Christi for example. Simply about needing more police when cities become saturated with tourists. Same for Santiago de Compostela.

I'm more interested in interviewing itinerants who make thier work independently: artists, musicians, artisan, street performers etc. It's the last bit missing from my book that might be eventually. This is my real work mission. My art just keeps me in booze and tobacco


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Ta!
> 
> Another Zero income day today. I'm coming very close to trouble. Too windy - couldn't work. La terral es implacable
> 
> ...


most of us know when holy week is but rather fewer would, i think, be familiar with the dates of semana santa. is there any real reason for you not to put common phrases into english?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 11, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> most of us know when holy week is but rather fewer would, i think, be familiar with the dates of semana santa. is there any real reason for you not to put common phrases into english?


 
Irrelevant.

Besides, I've never been able to work out when Easter happens.

Corpus Christi is simply the name given to Granada's fair and bullfighting week. Just a single day a religious holiday (I have no idea what/why), but the entire week becomes a party week.

Semana Santa (Easter) is very important in Granada. Less so in most other Spanish cities. Andalucia does it big. Seville does it big. In Santiago de Compostela it's a relatively minor thing even though Santiago is considered the second most important pilgrim destination in the Christian World.

Now is San Fermin in Pamplona. That is Pamplona's bull and fair week. Afterwards, the show moves to Sanatander. This is the circuit the travelling police follow I think. Each city in Spain has it's own holy day. Local holidays are taken in most provinces as well as national holidays. Catholic believers here who follow the tradition will also have thir own Saints day as a day as unique to them as their birth date.

It's Spanish culture, but I will try to remember to translate into US English for you in future


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2012)

you could just put them in english english. anyone with school age kids will have a fairly good idea when easter is because of the spring holidays, and easter is ALWAYS in the spring.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 12, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> most of us know when holy week is but rather fewer would, i think, be familiar with the dates of semana santa. is there any real reason for you not to put common phrases into english?


 
It's educational. If you didn't know what Semana Santa was before, you do now. Baleh?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 13, 2012)

My second caricature from Madrid. I always look completely different in all of them. Over the last 4 years I have managed to amass ITRO 50 portraits and caraicatures from other artists in various media. This one is by Juan Carlos (see earlier post). He actually does better than this, we were just trying to attract interest to drum up custom for him. It worked.



Still in Madrid. Stoyen returned from Pamplona unscarred and fully loaded. I think he left for San Sebastian today. Names and caricatures are going down well. I am not. This is not my crowd. My crowd know to avoid Madrid in July and August. It's all Gucci clad icecream munchers. Big sketches are not there thing unless they come with a little gold logo.

I am struggling again. Hopefully this weekend will bring a different audience.


What do people like here? What should go on my blog? Interviews with fellow street survivors, or just the nice comfortable stuff and mega rich footballers (I will find one!).


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 14, 2012)

No interview with Juan Carlos, here's a link to his website in English...

http://visual001ingles.blogspot.com.es/

This is his real interest.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 15, 2012)

I was beginning to regret not interviewing any of my TEFL mates from Granada when...

My mate John finds me in Madrid. This is he.

He found me in Plaza de Oriente. This is him composing his tunes. I'll interview him properly tomorrow, but Q Nº1: Where are you from originally?

_I have a British passport, and I grew up in the UK, but I was born in France and spent a lot of time in Dubai with my parents._

Travelled much. He is very used to the untied, sporadic lifestyle of an itinerant.

Strange times here in Spain. Lots of political bollocks, manifestations and riot police. Not helping my sales much. Apparently, after the miners march to Madrid from Asturias head honcho made a speach about public cuts to much applauding from his followers. This was followed by a "fuck them" comment made by the duaghter of a long established, and well known to be very corrupt provincial leader. A "fuck the workers" comment made whilst the microphone was still on. My mate Jaun Carlos the Artist (not the King) has been told that all news reports from Spain are now not being published in the UK. TBF the last I read was an article about an Asturian miner about 5 days ago.

Paranoia and distrust amongst the people is rife here.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 16, 2012)

I am NOT happy 

Look at the state of my non-existent hair man?

All interviews are on hold. Total cash crisis. This city is currently full of philistines. I need a miracle tomorrow. I have about €20 in pocket and about 8x that in debt.

Yay for booze and drugs


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh yay! I got a miracle. Debt cleared. Full days work ahead of me, and €40 in pocket with bed paid for tomorrow. This is so unpredictable. You just have to hang on in there and keep the faith.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 18, 2012)

Things that can go wrong Nº559.

Yesterday I accepted a commission to sketch Plaza Mayor. They paid a €20 deposit. Enough to convince me they were genuine. So, today I spent 6 hours in the heat of a blazing sun sketching Plaza Mayor. 4 times I could have sold it for more than €100. But, no, being the honourable person I am I say "sorry, but someone has paid a deposit on this sketch I can't sell it". Finally, some guy comes upto me and offers €150 in cash. "I have to get the 10pm flight back to India this evening" he says. "Can't you explain to the other guy and do another for him?". I explain that I don't know if the other guy who commissioned the sketch is leaving today also. I have arranged to meet him at 7pm and I can't sell this sketch to you. Sorry.

7pm. Other guy turns up. Sees sketch. Likes it. Cool. I hand over sketch. He says "thank you". I say "the cash?". He says "I paid you yesterday".

Fuck me. €20 of which about €16 is profit for a days work. Not just a days work, but my work and all the time I spent learning this stuff. Can anyone really justify paying €16 for a days work in contemporary Europe?

He was from Edinburgh. I should know better.

Hamish - you are a fucking cunt 

This has left me stuffed again. Seriously stuffed.


----------



## Riklet (Jul 19, 2012)

If you need money sell them quick in future n do another! 

Fair enough this guy was Scottish but some Spaniards aren't half full of shit when it comes to money at times, as i'm sure you've witnessed!

Can def understand why you've left Granada, especially now.  Dirt poor, innit.  Quite enjoyed your pics, hope you are taking care of yourself Stanley!  Less booze & fags might help the wallet etc?


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jul 19, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Things that can go wrong Nº559.
> 
> Yesterday I accepted a commission to sketch Plaza Mayor. They paid a €20 deposit. Enough to convince me they were genuine. So, today I spent 6 hours in the heat of a blazing sun sketching Plaza Mayor. 4 times I could have sold it for more than €100. But, no, being the honourable person I am I say "sorry, but someone has paid a deposit on this sketch I can't sell it". Finally, some guy comes upto me and offers €150 in cash. "I have to get the 10pm flight back to India this evening" he says. "Can't you explain to the other guy and do another for him?". I explain that I don't know if the other guy who commissioned the sketch is leaving today also. I have arranged to meet him at 7pm and I can't sell this sketch to you. Sorry.
> 
> ...


How unfortunate.
And a bit surprising as I thought you would be more self-assertive


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 19, 2012)

Sweet Meiga said:


> How unfortunate.
> And a bit surprising as I thought you would be more self-assertive


 
It was hot. I was tired. Never mind, back on track today. There is money in this city still despite crisis.

------------

I tried to interview my TEFL friend John (pic in post above), but because I know him so well I couldn't really think of any questions. He tells me he enjoys intinerant life because it keeps him alive and aware. "It's like being on the crest of a wave" he said. You have to keep moving, you feel much more aware of the changing environment and the people you meet. "I feel more alive".

He spent 9 months teaching in Granada. Enjoyed it, but found it all to easy. From here he heads to France to visit family before working festivals in the UK for summer. From Womad he is taking a break in the Scottish Highlands. Then, possibly back to Spain.

Q: What is the tune in your head today?
A: Burning Spear, Foggy Road.


Kurt, another TEFL teacher I know from Granada has just left for Slovakia to teach employees at a new Kia car plant. Originally from Zimbabwe he now travels teaching English usually on 9 month contracts. This will be his second stint in Slovakia, but he doesn't want to spend another winter there, so he will probably come back to Spain, or go to South Africa.

Regardless of crisis, there is always a huge demand for English teachers in Spain.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh yes! Phone call from India today. The advantages of keeping your blog all clean and conservative.

Honesty and integrity always pay in the long run. The guy who wanted to buy my sketch in Plaza Mayor checked my blog when he got back to India and called me today. I'm chuffed with that. He's making arrangements with his Madrid contacts.

My sketches are getting everywhere. One even left for Tasmania a couple of weeks ago.

Madrid - a great city to live.
Barcelona - OK to visit for a couple of days.

I plan to be in Barcelona by Saturday. Loads of people I am looking forwards to seeing. Work lined up in near by towns. Hopefully my rollerblading super heroin, fearless, hard as nails and 100% gorgeous Suzi is still about. Far from an itinerant, but a very loveable nutter - worthy of an interview!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 24, 2012)

Phone call from Dubai today 

My blog is beginning to pay dividends. Not from random internet people, but from people who have seen me all over Europe and remember my internet persona. Big payday tomorrow, but I'm not sure what will be left after pension fees, new jeans and desperately needed new boots.

I can see it may come to working the streets until I have the €30 (8 hour ) bus fair to Barcelona. However, once I am there I have friends, free beds, work and dosh


----------



## biggus dickus (Jul 25, 2012)

Must admit I don't understand why you seem to enjoy living like that since you seem to be able to make a living painting. I enjoyed going all over the shop in my 20s but now I can't stand not having a base, specially when it's hot...

Fair play though


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 25, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> Must admit I don't understand why you seem to enjoy living like that since you seem to be able to make a living painting. I enjoyed going all over the shop in my 20s but now I can't stand not having a base, specially when it's hot...
> 
> Fair play though


 
I can scrape a living from painting. Very compromised painting.

And, TBH much of the time I do not enjoy living like this. My ulterior motive on this trip is to find a business partner who will help me establish a sculpture trail and memorial gradens in Granada. Granada is my base, and I am feeling very tired of itinerant life, but it works for me financially. It is also nice to get to visit friends all over Spain.

I have had enough of painting and sketching the same old scenes in Granada. It is stifling. I would sooner clean toilets for a living.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 26, 2012)

Almighty storm. I'm supposed to on a night bus to Barcelona. Instead I've booked another night in the hostal (on credit) whilst I wait yet another day to get paid. It's very complicated and expensive. Another night in the hostal says goodbye to any profit. If they don't pay tomorrow I will be stuffed again.

All the things that can go wrong. You have to expect them. I always forget.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 27, 2012)

OK. Looks like non-paying, bullshitting client. 6 fucking times he's called me from Dubai promising today, or tomorrow. Then def' today. Nada!

Talked to hostal people. Very knid they are. They've reduced my room rate to just €15/night ensuite and said not to worry - pay next time you visit Madrid. Not going to recommend this place to anyone. It's a city center gem, and I want to know I can always get a room here


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 27, 2012)

First police hassle of the year today also.

A van pulled up on the pedestrianised precinct in front of The Royal Palace. Very politley said hello and shook his head. "Why not?" I asked. He then came out with a big sigh followed by a very long, seemingly well practiced speach about 'Occupation of a Public Space'. WTF? New one on me, but he was very convincing, so I didn't argue.

'Occupation of a Public Space'? Where the fuck did this come from?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 28, 2012)

Paid!

I had written it off. I can go to market tomorrow morning and buy new jeans and boots if I so wish 

Two more good days in Madrid and I'll be on my way again.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 28, 2012)

Always seems that you never love anywhere more than Granada, Stan.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 28, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> Always seems that you never love anywhere more than Granada, Stan.


 
Yes.

I know it is where I want to be, but making a reasonable living doing what I want to do is going to take time. In the meantime...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 29, 2012)

Seems I've borked another LCD screen. Shooting 'blind' again.

Didn't work today, but sitting in Plaza de España I got bored and saw a sketch I really wanted to sketch. Went to the Chinese shop to buy 3 Meter craft paper and pen. Did this...


I love it. It sings, it dances, it is full of life and movement. No way I can sell it, so it goes to a friend here as a gift.

Whilst sketching I picked up Two new commissions  Nice to do this stuff when you know you don't have to make cash. Just for fun on a Sunday afternoon.

Hopefully the photos do justice. I've pinned it up on my hotel wall for now.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jul 30, 2012)

Stan, I like the way you draw human figures.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Seems I've borked another LCD screen. Shooting 'blind' again.
> 
> Didn't work today, but sitting in Plaza de España I got bored and saw a sketch I really wanted to sketch. Went to the Chinese shop to buy 3 Meter craft paper and pen. Did this...
> View attachment 21622View attachment 21623
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> Stan, I like the way you draw human figures.


the buildings ain't bad either


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks.

Another no income day today. You need a very tough skin in this business for many reasons. I see others try and give up after an hour, or less on the streets. I put in 10 hours toady with no luck whatsoever. I think it was Tuesday week before last that my friend John watched me clear €160 in less than 30 minutes. That's the way it goes. You just have to hang on in their until the luck comes.

Time I left Madrid. There is a very cool thing going on amongst a bunch of teenagers here which I would like to document photographically before I leave. I'm already watching it get spoiled by those just wanting to be seen as a part of it without really appreciating what it is. Perhaps tomorrow evening if I can find my 'way in'.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 30, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> Stan, I like the way you draw human figures.


 
There is a reason for this. Personally, I think all the public spaces I sketch and paint need public in them to express the life of a plaza, or square. People are very reluctant to buy art with recognisable faces - they just don't like taking strangers home. Many people call my figures 'squiggly people'. A friend found me in Lyon. She came running up to me and said "I knew you would be here, because someone told me there was an artist painting squiggly people". It's sort of become my signature for big sketches along with Two peace doves always in the bottom left corner. I think the sketches would be nothing without the squiggly people even if they're just the last 2 minute finishing touch.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jul 31, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I put in 10 hours toady with no luck whatsoever.


 
Toad work. Larkin.

'Give me your arm, old toad
Help me down cemetery road.'


Yes, leave Madrid.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 31, 2012)

Clumsy, tired fingers.

I like Madrid. Could live here very happily, but works waits, people I look forwards to seeing wait...

May take a night bus tomorrow. Maybe.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 31, 2012)

Good sales day, so took this evening off to go and meet the cool kids. Climbed all the way up 14 floors of stairs to the roof of an abandoned office block. Took camera out of bag only to find some cunt has nicked my battery 

Another day maybe.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 7, 2012)

I am stuck in Madrid.

It is more difficult than I was expecting here. Not so long ago Madrid was good, reliable cash for me. I am in trouble.

It is August. Many of the locals are away on holiday, or off to the coast for the weekend. The tourists are not the same 'quality'. Without wanting to offend anyone; the monied tourists are all Japanese and Korean. They don't spend on the street. They pay for the whole package - hotel with meals, guided tours and museum/gallery entry all inclusive. They don't expect to spend anything else.

I am relying on local business people for commissions, and the odd US/Canadain/Australian/Brazilian/South American for sales on the street. I have a pile of postal tubes to post at a much greater cost than I was expecting. Hotel debt to clear before I can move on, and very little idea how to move forwards.

I've increased prices. I have a commission to do tomorrow which may lead to a larger commission for an oil painting. I have to get my shit together and find a way to work longer hours on the street. I am already feeling a bit exhausted.

I was half expecting this. It isn't what it used to be 

I should be having fun working on community arts projects on the coast of Catalunya by now.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 8, 2012)

Now I'm sinking 

Some beautiful Italian Goddess wrote me a nice poem mind. Best thing that's happend to me for a few days.



> Esperando
> en la plaza que atarolece,
> con la gente paseando.
> Ofucendo fantasia,
> ...


 
I'm really not sure of a way out of this. It simply isn't working like it used to work. I wanted to quit when I last returned to Granada. All the signs were that the fun wasn't going to last. Things didn't happen as I wanted though. Only plan I have is to leave hotel debt here for a few weeks whilst I complete work in Catalunya and pay on return.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh this sounds really frustrating, Stan 

Fingers crossed for you, and may you keep meeting them goddesses who write such lovely poems to you


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 9, 2012)

Hope you find a way out of your present difficulties, Stan.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm sort of floating again with a big hole in the bottom of my boat 

Difficult, mentally and physically TBH. Things will change for the better soon.

Just spent the evening with a bunch of teenagers in Plaza de España. That was nice. Thought I would be drinking alone before retiring for the day, then had a fun chat with a bunch of kids about what it was like in England in the 80's whilst sharing rum and spilff.

Erm...

It was just like this actually, but a bit colder!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 10, 2012)

Another sweaty night.

I'm sort of moving in the right direction. I wake with paper money in my pockets at least.

First job today should have been a simple Two hour sketch, deliver to client, collect €60. Nice. Very uncomplicated. I like these jobs. But, as I was setting paper out I hear a shout of "no". I ignore. Again "no". Policia Municipal 

Him: You can't do that here.
Me:Why not?
Him: It's occupation of a public place.
Me: Yes, I know. I am a member of the public this is my occupation.
Him: Go.
Me:But, I'm not doing anything illegal. It's my work.
Him: it's occupation of a public place.
Me: Yes, I know, but why is occupation of a public place illegal? I am a memeber of the public in a public space. A pedestrianised public space at that, so why is your van occupying it. You are not public.

I gave up. Went to Plaza Mayor instead. It's a public place! Then had a very long conversation with another Policia Municipal who insisted we speak English. Really interested in my work and what I was writing. Offered me his bottle of water and wished me luck in my work.

Some are cunts. Most are not. But, WTF is this public not being allowed to use a public place' It gets worse by the week.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 10, 2012)

Sweet Meiga said:


> .. and may you keep meeting them goddesses who write such lovely poems to you


 
We shared a brief chat this evening. I think you would like her. She's an anthropolgist out to prove that science is no more, or less fundamental than religion as a belief. My sort of conversation, but we come from different poles! She is trying to get funding to stay in Madrid and study under her favourite professor (seems they call it studying these days). Interesting type. Very unique.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 12, 2012)

Back on track. I see the light at the end of the tunnel, but it's bloody long tunnel.

I wake tomorrow with a handsome wad of paper money to negotiate with at least. All work - no socialising until I get to Catalunya.

I am so tired. Very, very tired.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 12, 2012)

Me at work in Plaza Mayor.



Courtesy of Jose.

I have listened to so many guided tours in Madrid now I could probably do a good job myself. There's interesting stuff and grim stuff in the history of this place.

The original build was paid for from a new tax introduced on wine and beer sales. The bodega and taverna owners were simply getting too rich, so King said "right, I want 70%". Being King he got it. With no enemies to fight there was nothing to spend the extra cash on. He ordered the building of Plaza Mayor for the people. The first Plaza Mayor burned down - it was a Two storey wooden construction. It was rebuilt the following year. Again in wood. Again it burned down. For the first Five years it was rebuilt and burned down. Eventually the King decided this time he would order the building and creation of Spain's first fire service close by. The original site remains the only inner-city fire station in Madrid.

All togged up in new clothes from El Rastro http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Rastro

One step closer to solvency. This is not easy I tell you!


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 13, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Now I'm sinking
> 
> Some beautiful Italian Goddess wrote me a nice poem mind. Best thing that's happend to me for a few days.
> 
> ...


 I only understand the last two lines - money, and vegetarian pizza.  She seems to have her priorities straight.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 15, 2012)

Madrid is comming good.

Comfortably making cash on the streets now and I have Two very nice commissions lined up. One is very, very, very nice  I shall be decorating one of Madrid's swankiest loft appartments with my very own mural. Someone is actually paying me to do this!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 17, 2012)

Probably worth jotting down for my own record.

Just before chazegee found me in Plaza Santa Ana, Two policia municipal told me I was "occupying a public space" so pack up. "No" - it is my work I have a legal right to be here doing what I am doing. They repeated the same line. I told them to charge me, or leave me alone. "We have told you twice, leave now". Me: "No".

All of the public around me were now behind me and offering support. "It is my legal right to be here doing this". Police Nº1 then says "you think you know more about the law than we do?". Erm... yes, apparently so. They took my passport. Ran a control. Called the boss (they probably didn't do any of this really).

Then, they came back with this: "Firstly, you must show police more respect in future. Myself and my colleague have decided to let you continue this evening, but another day you may have problems with other police who will enforce the law. Secondly, when police tell you to stop doing something you have to stop, but this time we are allowing you".



Fuckers. Some dear old lady even got up off her bench to tell them they were twats.

Occupation of a public place? WTF else are you not allowed to do in a public place?

Anyway, chazegee is sound asleep. I will be treating him to a handsome breakfast (or, lunch more likley) tomorrow. I carry on with my business. Hopefully, chazegee will be allowed to entertain his crowd.

Very loose plan; we work Madrid for a week before heading to Granada. I have work here. Work in Catalunya seems to be postponed until the end of tourist season, so...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 21, 2012)

chazegee is back. In my hotel room.

"Just show a bit of respect" I ask. So far, he's helped himself to my wine (I hinted very strongly that the shops would be closing shortly, so it's now, or never) and slammed his new second hand guitar on the floor to announce his arrival. But, he bought me a pack of cig's and beers, so...

Huge runin with police today. Two of them marched into Plaza Santa Ana and demanded I stopped sketching. They were adamant that I must leave. I demanded they charge me with something, or leave me alone. Within 5 minutes a crowd has gathered. Some people were coming upto me and giving me money in support. Police did not like this! I made a bit of a scene. Eventually, they spotted my can of lager. The outcome was that I had to sign a bit of paper acknowledging that I was "drinking alcohol in a public space", but admitting that I was alcohol/drug dependent so there would be no fine. Can't argue with that really 

It is getting ridiculous again, and I am getting sick of it. They even made remarks to Spanish people watching that I wasn't a Spanish citizen, so I had no rights to be painting in a public space for Spanish people! Seriously.

After the crowds had dispersed they started playing with the children and being friendly police. I am worried I may kick too much shit next time this happens. It is my work.


----------



## biggus dickus (Aug 21, 2012)

Just a thought about the police, are you not meant to just slip them a fiver or something?

I have no idea about Spain, I wouldn't do that in England but South Europe has that thing with 'City Police' who aren't proper police they just get to harass people

Likewise for Chazeegee, can you not just give him a fiver....


----------



## Greebo (Aug 21, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> Just a thought about the police, are you not meant to just slip them a fiver or something?
> <snip>
> Likewise for Chazeegee, can you not just give him a fiver....


That's assuming that he's got a fiver to spare.


----------



## biggus dickus (Aug 21, 2012)

I think Stan is much less skint than he pretends he is


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 21, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> I think Stan is much less skint than he pretends he is


 
He has never denied owning a property or two. It's liquidity that he has problems with.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 21, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> I think Stan is much less skint than he pretends he is


 
I cope.

I am not saving money this summer. Winter is a concern. Not a great concern, but I am beginning to wonder. I will wake tomorrow with €20 more in pocket than I started the day with. On a day to day basis I make do with whatever I make and survive reasonably comfortably. I don't have ready access to savings. Everything is locked away so I can't blow it on fun stuff, because one day I may well need it for a new stomach, or something equally important.

Bad idea, very, very, very bad idea to even hint at offering police cash here. Same police on duty this evening and they left me well alone. I'm half expecting an invitation to a local rehab clinic to arrive at my hotel address in the near future. I think that was the deal. No fine for drinking on the streets if I go visit a local organisation. I will do just for fun if it saves me a €200 fine.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 25, 2012)

More police hassle 

They won't let me do my work. I have clients waiting. I have bills to pay. There is absolutely no law that says I can't sketch, yet some police insist it is illegal 

It's getting a bit much. I am not enjoying life ATM. Stressed to the point it is actually making me seriously ill. I'm giving Madrid one more weekend, but if my health doesn't improve dramatically I'll be on the bus back to Granada Monday to go visit doctors debt cleared, or not.

Police this evening were firstly very friendly. Yesterday they were very friendly. At about 7pm new police arrived and told me to pack up. Usual conversation followed. I beg, plead with them to just leave me alone, or charge me with something. Public are watching. Eventually they say just wait until we go off duty at 10pm. Great. I might be able to see the paper even if I can't see what my client wants me to sketch.

I'm writing a letter to a national newspaper asking why a country which sells it's tourism business on it's artistic heritage won't allow artists to work today.

Worryingly unwell  Not sure what to do if I can't continue to make cash as an artist here. Teaching English is not for me.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 25, 2012)

I have been tired as fuck all day. Now I can't sleep due to vomiting, shits and fever 

Want my own bedroom, bathroom and a nurse  A nice nurse with sympathy and medicines.

For the past few days I have been sleeping 14 hours a day, then wanting to flake out on a bench as soon as I get into the awake world. This is not a pleasant way to live when you're not at your best. Regardless of how shit I feel tomorrow will have to face the public, and the police and earn some cash.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Aug 25, 2012)

come to Australia stan


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 26, 2012)

ice-is-forming said:


> come to Australia stan


 
They wouldn't let me in.

I am farting confidently this evening. Life has improved a tad.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 26, 2012)

I spoke too soon.

Whatever this is, it is not pleasant. Add sneezing, running nose and chesty crap to the list of fever, shits and vomiting. It won't kill me, but it is a killer. Very unpleasant.

No headaches yet mind.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 26, 2012)

I slept until 5pm today and feel fuck loads better for it. Decided to feast on plums and sparkling water. Fighting fire with fire. My thinking is I just get rid of everything, the good and the bad, then I can start a total rebuild of my internal deposits and networks 

This is a good plan.

Loads of work lined up with another big job for another American entrepreneur. I sense I will be sorted for a break in the mountains very soon.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 27, 2012)

Seems the 'clear all' theory works. Although...

Living life on the move pretty much means giving up all private space. A hotel room is great to lock yourself away from the public. However, it isn't really your own private space. Cleaners come everyday and take away your rubbish, change the sheets, bring new towells etc. And, when you everso slightly soil sheets due to illness it is a bit embarrassing 

Oh well, everything is improving. I'm feeling very much better now. Just had a big collect day. Lovelly Russian girl commissioned Two sketches. She was beautiful in everyway. Cheered me up no end. Another itinerant of sorts. Russian. In Spain for an internship. Working in Sweden. Expecting to travel more for work.

My big client had to travel for work for a week. The irony! But, he is now back and hopefully ready to pay for big work.

I have relaxed a little.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 29, 2012)

The trees are looking tired. Football is well and truly underway again. The nights are fresh. Summer has most certainly passed halftime. So far I have managed to save fuck all and make it only as far as Madrid. It's looking like another Stanley Edwards mission fail  I like Madrid. I am now getting exceptionally good work, and my stomach seems to function properly once more.

My single mission beyond survival now is to find a rich and famous intinerant footballer to interview. I haven't had the luck so far. There is still time though! I'm supposed to be back in Granada before the end of September, but I'm sure an apologetic phone call will give me another month, or so.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 30, 2012)

I am getting horrible police hassle again. Clients are waiting for work. Police won't let me work.

FFS! It is Crisis. I've done the difficult bit - found the work. Now police won't let me do it with no good explanation as to why not.

I'm going to try contacting the papers again simply because I want a rational explanation.

Very windy here. Rubbish blowing all over the city. Leaves are falling. Autumn is coming early.


----------



## Firky (Aug 31, 2012)

Maybe a bigger more successful artist runs like an art cartel and pays the pigs off and he sees this successful artist (you) moving into his patch so he puts his police friends to work


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 31, 2012)

firky said:


> Maybe a bigger more successful artist runs like an art cartel and pays the pigs off and he sees this successful artist (you) moving into his patch so he puts his police friends to work


 
It's not quite like that, but you're close.

A Chinese shop owner close to where I was sketching apparently asked the police to move me on because his wife gives street massage there (illegally). If a local business complains the police are almost oblidged to do something.

I use the shop to buy cold beers regularly. This evening I lost the plot and ripped my sketch up in front of the Two police, and also in front of about 300 tourists taking drinks on the terraces. Made them look very fucking small. They didn't like that. I went and bought a set of small canvasses to sketch on - absolutely no way a policeman is going to stop you sitting on a bench and sketching? The police returned 3 times eventually giving me a ticket for drinking beer in a public place. The beer I had bought from the Chinese shop a 20 Second walk away. The Chinese shop who asked the police to move me away.

It is incredibly frustrating. You can only argue to a certain point with police with guns and no ID. I am not doing anything illegal. I have a couple of journalist friends here. Time to try and get some decent answers.


----------



## Firky (Aug 31, 2012)

Why is it illegal to give massages?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 31, 2012)

firky said:


> Why is it illegal to give massages?


 
It is not illegal to give massages. It is not illegal to sketch. It is illegal to sell.

The Chinese massage people here are very 'proactive' in their sales approach  I just sketch and wait for someone to come along who takes an interest. In the street turf wars D) I very knidly asked them not to interupt people viewing my work. People need time to decide on an art purchase. They tout anyone moving. My approach is a bit more passive.

In this case I wasn't even selling. Just wanted to do my work so I could deliver and collect.

It annoys me that more people working the streets don't know their rights and won't stand up to ignorant police. Fully appreciate why illegal immigrants won't take the chance, but anyone resident should ask questions at least.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm staying in Madrid simply because I can make plenty of cash on the street ATM whilst waiting to see if big jobs come good. Safest option for the next couple of weeks. I have a €500 hotel debt to clear  But, I'm comfortably clearing €80 - €100 a day now. They're cool about it, and it's not stressing me so much.

Not so much about itinerant life as immigrant life...

Most of the people I know working on the street in Madrid are not Spanish. There is a pattern. People tend to stick together in their own little communities before they manage to find their feet.

The Chinese crew do street massage.
The Senegalese guys sell fake designer goods and DVD's.
All the accordian players are from Romania.
The Bangladeshi folk sell squeaky voice things and those LED whirly helicopter things you flick into the sky.
South Americans sell jewellery, or play pipes and percussion.

Strangely, most of the established artists doing portraits and characateurs in Plaza Mayor are from Iran, Iraq, Syria and Morocco. There is also a Japanese guy and a couple of Spanish.

And, then there is me. I have not met any other people from the UK working the streets here. They all teach English.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh, human statue turf is Czech and Polish. The Romanians have control of headless man operations.


----------



## biggus dickus (Sep 6, 2012)

I always feel sorry for the North Africans and South Asians in Spain and Italy cos they are walking around selling utter rubbish.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 6, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> I always feel sorry for the North Africans and South Asians in Spain and Italy cos they are walking around selling utter rubbish.


 
People buy it. Lots of it.

It is the Senegalese who get the hardest time. Always on the look out for Policia Municipal. If they get caught they lose their entire stock and risk much more. However, those who are bold enough and know how to sell do make money. It is pretty wrong, but no tourist is under the illusion that they are buying the real thing.

Funniest in Barcelona when you see teams of 50, or more setting off with new supplies straight from the docks.


----------



## Firky (Sep 6, 2012)

Tie a bit of rope to the four corners of a blanket, stuff it full of clobber so it can be snatched up when you leg it. They're off before the police even see them


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 6, 2012)

firky said:


> Tie a bit of rope to the four corners of a blanket, stuff it full of clobber so it can be snatched up when you leg it. They're off before the police even see them


 
They make good use of their mobile devices also. Every guy selling illegal goods knows where the police are long before they can reach them  Rather than running away, they calmly pack up and go to the nearest metro station.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 9, 2012)

Of all the touristy things to do in Madrid I suggest you do this on your first day.

Circulo de Belles Artes. €3 buys entrance to the cafe, exhibtions and the fab roof terrace. Take your map and get your bearings. I'm not really into tourist Madrid, but this is a must. Summer time only. Roof terrace is closed for winter. I love non tourist Madrid.



I met a client there this afternoon. It's a great meeting place. Bar on the teracce to buy an ice cold beer at a reasonable price.

Full diary of commissions for this week. If the weather holds out I will be well sorted 



Shit pics taken without looking


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 10, 2012)

Madrid autumn. Beautiful here now the heat has subdued.



I'm flying now. Good jobs with good cash. Debt demolished already. Not bad going at all for a street artist during crisis. Introductions to galleries (not that I want to play that game). Work piling up at good fees. Loads of good people helping me - my best clients have returned from heat escaping holidays. I love Madrid. It continues to grow on me. I know so many fucking lovelly people here.


----------



## Libertad (Sep 10, 2012)

Good photie there Stanley.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 10, 2012)

Libertad said:


> Good photie there Stanley.


 
Thanks. I didn't even look. All my cameras have borked LCD screens. The fun of digital!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2012)

Good to hear you're doing well


----------



## extra dry (Sep 11, 2012)

sounds great a real turn around..you have to get more stories though.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 11, 2012)

extra dry said:


> sounds great a real turn around..you have to get more stories though.


 
I'm still interviewing people. Have many to post, but I'm on a mission to save enough cash to get through winter ATM. And, I am doing exceptionally well. So well I have felt the need to buy a diary and plan my time! 12 deposit paid commissions lined up with promises of more. Yesterday I completed a sketch for a couple. I quoted €60 for 3 hours work. They liked it so much they insisted I accepted €200. I just collected a job from an Italian guy. Never met him before. He paid me in full, up front on the promise I would post to Italy.

I have never been this busy. Crisis?

More stories will come.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 12, 2012)

Proper hardcore itinerants  Say hello to my good friends Robert, Simona and the very lovelly Ana Maria. Romany gypsy folk from Romany country!

My friends and work colleagues. Robert plays accordian (as you can see) in Plaza Santa Ana whilst his daughter plays with all the children of other people. This is what I love about Madrid, and Spain. Ana plays happily in the playground with children from all sorts of backgrounds whilst the older folks chat. It's street culture, and it is incredibly healthy. Doesn't matter if your dad is a gypsy, or if he's on the board of Movistar - everybody chats together about common issues. You can still rent a 1 bed appartment in the center of Madrid for €500/month surrounded by Million € poshness.



Despite the fact that Robert always seems to be sporting a bruise, or cut on the bridge he's actually a very friendly and approachable guy 


Q: Why did you come to Spain?
A: I had no real plan. I just arrived here. Found good work as a security guard and then Ana Maria happend. She is the reason we are staying in Spain for at least another 15 years. Stability is important for children.

Q: Why are you playing terraces?
A: I was made redundant after 5 years. Ana needs education. I have to buy books and materials. We get benefits here, but it is not enough.

Q: When did you learn to play accordian?
A: When I was 7. My Grandmother taught me. It is a big tradition in Romania. Every family has an accordian player in each generation. My brothers learned percussion, I learned accordian.

Q: Do you ever go home?
A: Romania?
Q: Yes.
A: Yes. We like to go back to Transylvania at least once a year. I like to "empty my mind and enjoy the silence". It is beautiful. Beuatiful countryside with wild animals. The children play free. It i my home, but I can make more money here in 3 days than I could in a month in Romania. And, here is Ana's home.

Q: Why did you leave Romania?
A: Work. I left when I was 19 and just travelled for work all over Europe. France, Germany, Belgium, Italy... there is no work for me in Romania.

Q: Do you like Spain? Do you like living here?
A: Yes. Most of the time. There are problems, but it is good for my family here generally.

Ana is the star of the playground. The best at skipping, best at running, best at anything she chooses to partake in - she avoids participation in stuff she is shit at. She is clever. Popular with all the other kids. She's just one of those children who everybody likes. When the posh kids come out of private school at the end of the afternoon they all run to Ana!

Nice people. Pretty sure I'll be staying in touch. They love to watch me arguing with police


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 13, 2012)

Way too ill to work today. I am having too many bad days ATM 

But, I still need to make money. I tried this. Sometimes it works. This time it didn't, but watching children having fun took my mind of things for a while. My completed sketch on a 'perhaps will sell' basis with a blank sheet of paper and a box of crayons.



 

Illness is becoming an issue.

Normally I look for a pitch with a good subject to sketch, good surface to work on and good audience to sell to. Now I'm making ready access to bathrooms my priority. Hopefully tomorrow will be a good day, but I'm facing up to the reality that I need to get some of that horrible treatment. Not well. If this thread goes quiet for a while you know why. But, I will return!


----------



## Firky (Sep 13, 2012)

Don't go dying on me.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 13, 2012)

Hope you get better quickly.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 13, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Hope you get better quickly.


 
I will do.

Think this is just the tail end of food poisoning, but I need to get checked out properly. Can't be too careful! Shit poorly ATM, but things come and go. Not overly concerned. I will probably be posting drunken bollocks here tomorrow as usual


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I will do.
> 
> Think this is just the tail end of food poisoning, but I need to get checked out properly. Can't be too careful! Shit poorly ATM, but things come and go. Not overly concerned. I will probably be posting drunken bollocks here tomorrow as usual


let's hope normal service is quickly resumed.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 14, 2012)

stan - whatever it is, get it fuckin checked out properly and sorted

good luck


----------



## Firky (Sep 14, 2012)

Does it live?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 14, 2012)

Stanley, this is one of your most interesting threads. I hope you recover your health PDQ. The interview with photographs seems a very good idea.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 14, 2012)

firky said:


> Does it live?


 
I am actually Captain Scarlet. Totally indestructable  Still feel like shit mind. Blood tests away. Pretty sure it is some sort of food poisoning aggravating other stuff. Hey ho - onwards and upwards. It is the life I choose to live.

Might feel like I'm dying, but it hasn't stopped me buying a bottle of wine for a Friday night in


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 16, 2012)

Professional Itinerants.


But, first of all let me introduce you the pleasures of dried fruits from China. Just in case you don't know about them like. This is intense fruit flavour beyond anything. Absolutely delicious and 100% natural. Your kids will love them more than you!



Dried plums and melon slices. Yum.

I am feeling fucking loads better  Felt shit this morning. Took a siesta and suddenly found the spring was back in my step. Still have fever and fucked lungs, but huge improvement. I was beginning to wonder 

Professional itinerants. Well, we're all professional in the sense we are all travelling for work. Many of my clients travel for work also. Juan Carlos from Columbia has been based in Spain for over 7 years. He has a very successful architects practice and has recently picked up a contract for a Dutch bank opening branches all over Spain. Crisis?

Last week he was working in Murcia. This week he will be working in Valencia. He appreciates his good fortune, but has much the same moans as myself about rarely being home. It's expensive and you miss your mates basically.

Really nice guy I've known for some time now. He has shown me many corners of Madrid I didn't know about. And, who knows - perhaps he'll be back with more work for his architects practice. Hope so. He's the sort of client I like.

Now I am feeling more fit and able I need to put in some extra long hours. Days are workable. temperatures are close to perfect and the rains have yet to arrive. I need to make the most of this.


----------



## Riklet (Sep 16, 2012)

Go to the doctor anyway Stan.

Best of luck in Madrid, glad things have mostly been looking up.  Good luck with the comissions.  If you ever come back to the dirty south i'll buy ya a beer in Sev


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 17, 2012)

Riklet said:


> Go to the doctor anyway Stan.
> 
> Best of luck in Madrid, glad things have mostly been looking up. Good luck with the comissions. If you ever come back to the dirty south i'll buy ya a beer in Sev


 
The 'dirty south' is still my base. Granada is home.

Have seen the Doc'. Chucking up again last night after I thought I was recovering. This is a lingering, horrible thing. It's making me even more grumpy than usual. Sweats, fever, aching muscles, aching kidneys, shitty lungs. Fuck knows what it is, but it is fucking horrible. Thankfully the shits have subsided.

Haven't been to Seville for at least 4 years. Only really got to know the very commercial tourist driven old town. I'd like to explore real Seville some time.


----------



## Riklet (Sep 18, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Haven't been to Seville for at least 4 years. Only really got to know the very commercial tourist driven old town. I'd like to explore real Seville some time.


 
It's cool, you should come back.  It's a pretty big city and it's not "that" touristy and commercial, even in the centre.  Most of the rest feels like an urban village haha 

Picture taken earlier on the way to work:


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 19, 2012)

A small, boring update.

I am now recovering well (I was very, very unwell at one point). Six weeks of shitdom. Six fucking weeks. Still chucking up and only get a 10 second bathroom warning at times, but recovering. Lungs are still painfully chocker with horrible tasting cough shit.

Hotel owners have been brilliant. Many other people have been brilliant. I may be becomming a little less itinerant! Good things are in the pipeline. Proper cash for proper art works. Still in the pipeline mind.

Presently, I am back in debt only because I was unable to work more than Two hours a day for a good Three weeks. Each time I rolled out my paper I just wanted to sleep on it. Forever.

Whatever this was/is (doctors have no idea other than a virus) it was fucking well fucking shit. €300 tomorrow for a day of sketching  I'm bouncing back.


----------



## chazegee (Sep 21, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Proper hardcore itinerants  Say hello to my good friends Robert, Simona and the very lovelly Ana Maria. Romany gypsy folk from Romany country!
> 
> My friends and work colleagues. Robert plays accordian (as you can see) in Plaza Santa Ana whilst his daughter plays with all the children of other people. This is what I love about Madrid, and Spain. Ana plays happily in the playground with children from all sorts of backgrounds whilst the older folks chat. It's street culture, and it is incredibly healthy. Doesn't matter if your dad is a gypsy, or if he's on the board of Movistar - everybody chats together about common issues. You can still rent a 1 bed appartment in the center of Madrid for €500/month surrounded by Million € poshness.
> 
> ...


 
He was a topman!

He asked me if I was a friend of Stan?

Yep... 

He said, "that guy is assholm."

I thought he said asshole right...

I said "come on now, he's a dude." 

Only worked out later when I mentioned a girl walking past...

He said, "yeah, her titties are assholm."

Awesome!


----------



## chazegee (Sep 21, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> I think Stan is much less skint than he pretends he is


 
He is and he aint' 

He starts every day with only enough cash for an egg and beer or two, shambles around the tree shaded park drinking spiked slush puppies until dusk, then goes and draws for about an hour (two?) And then pisses off back to his (actually very nice) pension with 50 Euros in his back pocket and a bottle of wine.

A weird mix of a very easy and a very hard life.


----------



## chazegee (Sep 21, 2012)

I realise that that doesn't make mathematical sense.  
But you know, because Stan.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 21, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I am actually Captain Scarlet. Totally indestructable  Still feel like shit mind. Blood tests away. Pretty sure it is some sort of food poisoning aggravating other stuff. Hey ho - onwards and upwards. It is the life I choose to live.
> 
> Might feel like I'm dying, but it hasn't stopped me buying a bottle of wine for a Friday night in


 
I hope yer feeling better now stan - but the captain scarlet thing - as you get older, your indestructability drops off at a shocking rate and its hard to take on board - look after yourself


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 21, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> I hope yer feeling better now stan - but the captain scarlet thing - as you get older, your indestructability drops off at a shocking rate and its hard to take on board - look after yourself


 
Thanks for the advice  I'm recovering well enough now. Very wary of my new fragility, but still convinced I am a reborn Captain Scarlet. There may be a slight, or even fundamental flaw in my belief, but what the heck; I also believe Villa are going to qualify for Europe.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 21, 2012)

chazegee said:


> He was a topman!
> 
> He asked me if I was a friend of Stan?
> 
> ...


 
I've been hanging around with the 'prize fighter' guy you met also. Managed to get him arguing his case with police  That bunch are actually a very cool lot. Good honest folk with no pretentions. I like them.

Hope all is good in your World.

I am on a serious plan to become a little less itinerant. Making good connections and getting good work in Madrid now the heat has gone. Businesses are beginning to function per usual. Manaña manaña siempre, but at least I'm getting healthy work. May spend the winter here visiting Granada at weekends. It's only €17 by bus.


----------



## Firky (Sep 21, 2012)

Are you not queueing up for the new iPhone 5, Stanley Edwards?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 21, 2012)

firky said:


> Are you not queueing up for the new iPhone 5, Stanley Edwards?


 
Like I need to queue. They're sending me one gratis. I'll flog it on the street for the cost of a fine cigar, or Two.

The iPad the guys gave me in Germany last year bored me stupid. Quite happy with my basic mobile and laptop. With cameras and other things I'm already pissed off with the number of cables I have to unravel every fucking day.

Spending so much time on the street you also get a bit careful about who you let know what is actually in your backpack. Being scruffshyster artist has advantages.


----------



## Firky (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 22, 2012)

Cultured Itinerants.

You seriously wouldn't believe the people I get to meet. Somehow I have always found myself mixing in all circles.

Isabella and Gunther.

Isabella bought a sketch of the Royal Opera house as a gift for her husband Gunther. Just as I had finished it a beautiful face greeted me with "I love your sketch, I would like to take it home". OK, let's talk.

Turns out she wanted the sketch as a gift for her husband for his premier. He's playing lead role in the Spanish Royal Opera production of Boris Gudonov (Modest Musgorski). A ha! Itinerants. Let's talk more.

Isabella and Gunther are here until the end of October. From here they will go to Germany for a month, and then onto Barcelona. She is Italian, he is Austrian. World class, very successful, itinerant performers.

Q: Tell me what you like about intinerant life?
A: We are incredibly fortunate. It is the life we choose to live and we appreciate how lucky we are, but it can be complicated. Gunther spent just 16 nights at home last year. We can't always travel together.

Before we had a child it was great. Now we have her to consider it is much more complicated. We still enjoy our lifestyle, it is still our choice, and it's great that we are here in a beautiful city with our child and her grandfather.

Isabella was lovely. My huge sketch will be adorning a home of very culturally successful bods, so all their mates can see it and see my name and web address 

Didn't take any photos, but will be seeing them again for a proper interview after I've considered the questions I want to ask. Not quite a famous footballer, but I am getting close.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 23, 2012)

Rain stops play.

Perfect excuse for a much needed day off.



So why do I take photos like this? Pictures of nothing. It's the incidental harmony of colours and composition. It's refernce for a future painting. The sparse green leaves against a blue curtain with yellow barriers below. The neutral greys and Carmen's Daughter's friend's peach camiseta. It is harmony.

I'm lounging for the evening and I am going to bloody well enjoy it.

I see Jenifer Lopez is coming to town. Perhaps she remembers me? She is an itinerant. No doubt. You all think I'm joking innit


----------



## Firky (Sep 23, 2012)

That building is gagging for photos, positively flinging it's knickers off.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 23, 2012)

firky said:


> That building is gagging for photos, positively flinging it's knickers off.


 
Yep. It is one of only Two left on Calle Santiago undergoing restoration. I think this is my favourite street in Madrid. I always end up here for lunch and siesta. Everyone knows me here now.

The colours, textures oooooooh! I love scaffolding with corrugated iron and plastic sheets.

Carmen's daughter's friend is very photogenic also mind. You were being sacrcastis weren't you


----------



## Firky (Sep 23, 2012)

I wasn't no! Buildings like that appeal to me, ugly as fuck to many but I think it's Aphrodite in bricks and mortar. Give me bricks over pussy.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 23, 2012)

firky said:


> I wasn't no! Buildings like that appeal to me, ugly as fuck to many but I think it's Aphrodite in bricks and mortar. Give me bricks over pussy.


 
I think we share the same point of view.

Pissing it down here. The building opposite my hotel is a very fabulous building in a very unexceptional part of town. It is a district that has always been thereatening to be the next singletons, middle class fashion den. All the right ingredients are in place.

I was going to photograph the building for Ska Invitas brick worshiping thread. Guess what? It is now covered by scaffolding and undergoing restoration. Fantastic brick facade with very ornated window surrounds. Strangely, I now find it even more photogenic. Early morning light is brilliant. As is street light with the appartment interior lights coming through the hesian plastic netting. I may get my big camera out this evening. The rain seems to add even more interest.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 26, 2012)

My bed has been made with a blanket today. First time with anything other than sheets since arriving in Madrid. Autumn is here. Autumn is short in Spain. Every year at precisely 10PM on the second Saturday of October someone flicks the big switch.

Winter is coming. I will have no problem finding enough work here to cover costs of warmth and safety at night. Sort of still intinerant, but due to health I'm playing safe and just planning to share time between Madrid and Granada unless a good offer comes good elsewhere.

I'll post more photographs with interviews of itinerants even if my own life becomes a bit more static.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 1, 2012)

OK. I am feeling loads better. Nothing interesting about other people I'm afraid...

A few days of shit weather forced me to stay in and eat well and not drink and work on pretend books. Just what the doctor ordered.

Seasons in Spain are very distinct. Almost clockwork. We are now enjoying a verano de San Miguel. I think San Miguel is September 25th and 'celebrations' happen on the first weekend after that. It is very normal each year for a few days of shit weather at the end of September (when temperatures plummet) to be followed by a couple of weeks of new summer. An Indian summer if you like.

This means I have full days to enjoy work in blissful temperatures. I need it. Physically I have almost recovered fully. Financially I am almost dead. I owe my cheap hotel around €500. They are still being very cool. I'll explain why a bit later. I have stock to sell to the value of €260. I meet a client tomorrow to discuss a commission. I have about €30 in pocket. Not financially stressed.

Yesterday I watched a gang of teenagers have an egg fight. Not sure whether it was a traditional San Miguel thing, or not. All dressed in pyjamas, or T-shirts and jogging pants. They made a right mess in Plaza de Oriente. Crazy Spanish. We all know about tomato fiestas and bull runs, but the craziest of all I have ever come across is in a town called Baza. Spent engine oil is stored ina tank for a year. A huge tank collected of cancerous, poison. Participants dunk themselves in it from head to toe before running amok around the town putting oily handprints, tit prints, any body part prints on any available wall. The shops clingfilm thenselves well in advance.

I have promisies of good work and good clients. One client, a guy who calls himself Manolo is a saint. He has guaranteed my costs at my hotel without telling me  Almost every night he brings a homeless immigrant here and pays for there bed and shower for a night before meeting them the next day to get them proper sorted. He has made it his job. He is religious, but hey! What the fuck do his beliefs matter. Total honour of a man, and I am not going to let him pay for me. Far from it.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 8, 2012)

Another giant sketch finds a good home  I love it when people email these. Sketches have made it back all over the World - every corner. Very gratifying to know people actually enjoy them.


----------



## chazegee (Oct 8, 2012)

That one's great Stan, the Michelin men make it look like a Surrealist painting.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 8, 2012)

You seem a lot happier these days, Stanley. When you first came here you were all bitter and used to get pissed and start fights and get banned.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 8, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> You seem a lot happier these days, Stanley. When you first came here you were all bitter and used to get pissed and start fights and get banned.


 
I am a bit older, that is all. Haven't really changed. There are less wind-up merchants here than there used to be. Mod's sided with certain posters. You sided with a certain poster who chucked all sorts of serious allegations at me. You chose to ban me instead of her. That sort of moderation would probably annoy you also.

Past is the past.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 8, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I am a bit older, that is all. Haven't really changed. There are less wind-up merchants here than there used to be. Mod's sided with certain posters. You sided with a certain poster who chucked all sorts of serious allegations at me. You chose to ban me instead of her. That sort of moderation would probably annoy you also.
> 
> Past is the past.


I suspect I might disagree with that version of history if I were to work out what it was about, but there isn't a lot of point really now. I'm just glad you seem to be happier, that's all.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 11, 2012)

Bluergh!!!

Illness is beating me this time. Food poisoning followed by virus. I gave up at 6PM today. Just not getting better basically. Doctors can't tell me anything I don't already know. Think it's time to explain to the very good management at my hotel and head back to Granada for hospital. Not sure where I go from there. Over Two months now. My entire body is infected with something. Just as I think I am recovering I get a day like this.

Perhaps I will feel better tomorrow 

I am worried. Can't deny that.


----------



## chazegee (Oct 11, 2012)

I'd try knocking the sauce on the head for a bit Stan. I gave myself partial diabetes after this summers fun and games.
My hands and feet went numb every time I drank a coke. 
Wasn't until about a week in until I started feeling better...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 12, 2012)

chazegee said:


> I'd try knocking the sauce on the head for a bit Stan. I gave myself partial diabetes after this summers fun and games.
> My hands and feet went numb every time I drank a coke.
> Wasn't until about a week in until I started feeling better...


 
I'm not drinking (bar a bottle of wine, or Two last weekend). I can't drink quite frankly. It's as much as I can manage to keep gazpacho and bread down. It's a shitty, weird, fuckety fuck, weird shitty virus. I can only role with it really.

More work on offer in Madrid. Really want to get back to Granada, but I know I can't make enough money there. Madrid is relatively easy.

You look after yourself also


----------



## chazegee (Oct 12, 2012)

Ah good! Thank fuck, get the bloody Pina Colada's in then (when you can). I had visions of you injecting flat gin and tonics into your cock because you'd burnt out your oesophagus with turpentine. 
Canary Islands Hombre, you'll make a mint, and will find it acceptably hot enough to continue your Doctor Hannibal Lecter on Holiday hat look. 
Get well soon. x


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 14, 2012)

Juan Carlos and myself sheltering from the rain under the magnolia trees in Plaza de Oriente. Yes - that is a can of beer in my hand 



Making plans to move. Either driectly back to Granada (I was supposed to return a month ago now), or a money making coastal diversion. I have grown very comfortable with the safety of Madrid whilst being ill. Anyone can make enough money to cover bed, food, cigs and stuff here. I may even come back to see out the end of winter.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 15, 2012)

Concentrate on getting well, mate.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 15, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Concentrate on getting well, mate.


 
Thanks.

Am doing. Feeling pretty good today. I also look completely different to the photo above  Beard gone. Any trace of hair gone. New winter cap (I've gone for a black, Breton style cap) and all new togs. Winter is coming!

Police stopped everybody working this morning, so I went shopping instead. Sketched this afternoon in blissful sunshine. The seasons turn quickly here. Autumn becomes winter at the flick of a switch. Too cold on the street for me by 7PM, although I was only wearing T-shirt and thin sweater. Just as you get used to one routine you have to start planning a new one. Winter hours means more mornings and afternoons with no nights. During August I was generally out until 12, if not 1am.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 15, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> <snip>Doctors can't tell me anything I don't already know. Think it's time to explain to the very good management at my hotel and head back to Granada for hospital. Not sure where I go from there. Over Two months now. My entire body is infected with something. Just as I think I am recovering I get a day like this.
> 
> Perhaps I will feel better tomorrow
> 
> I am worried. Can't deny that.


Stanley, while you may be right about it being a virus, part of this might be treatable, making the rest of it easier to recover from, if you see what I mean.  So go and see a doctor.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 15, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Stanley, while you may be right about it being a virus, part of this might be treatable, making the rest of it easier to recover from, if you see what I mean. So go and see a doctor.


 
I have seen doctors. But, they don't know my history, and dare I say it, some make assumptions and check for stuff I get checked for every year anyway.

My own doctor (the one I'm registered with) has apparently done a vanishing act leaving his surgery, big house in Catalunya and his wife  He was a friend before he became my doctor. I could email him. But, I need to get registered in Granada anyway and go through a better diagnosis rather than another standard blood check procedure.

I'm not 100% officially in the medical system here. I was supposed to get some forms and stuff from Newcastle when I originally moved  Times I have needed medical advice/prescriptions a passport has been enough. Spain still works a little off spectrum in many ways. Has advantages, and disadvantages. I've never needed treatment in Spain.

I ain't stupid. I have seen many people living lifestyles (a little similar to my own) who don't seek medical help for various reasons. Predominantly it is a cash issue. Street living alcoholics will wake and make finding money for booze and tobacco their priority. By the time they've downed a bottle, or Two every worry is supressed and they survive another day. Most fall into a coma before they see a doctor. The lucky ones get found.

Makes sense for me to get back to Granada to get proper answers. I am concerened enough to be planning an illness based winter. But, not concerned enough to worry too much.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 19, 2012)

OK. Life as an itinerant artist.

This is where I am.

I have debt with my hotel again. Quite LARGE debt. They haven't bothered me yet.

The weather forecast is shit. Rain, rain and more rain. This means I can't do my usual survival sketching whilst waiting for clients to give the go ahead on good work.

Option 1: Gamble on an uncomissioned painting. Someone may like it and pay well, or I may get stuck with it and just about recover costs.

Option 2: Spend the weekend finishing another book which I may never get paid for.

I have enough in pocket to survive a rainy week if hotel management don't insist I pay them. My thinking is get the book finished, otherwise it may never get finished. So, it looks like a weekend spent sipping coffee in bars whilst watching the rain. Trawling through some 120,000 words looking for obvious mistakes and stuff.

Might sound like a dream job to some. I am going to struggle to find the motivation, but my mission is to complete and submit by Monday.

ebook project should also be finished. I can't afford not to finish.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 24, 2012)

I am waiting to meet someone to discuss a giant (5 Meter x 3 Meter) mural in a very swanky house interior wall. Working with very well respected interior designer. A nightime scene of Madrid featuring cats. I think that is what they said.

This could save my bacon, or it could be another mañana, mañana. I need something big to happen quickly. Two books now ready to go to Kindle. You never know


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 4, 2012)

Feel like I am just surviving rather than living presently. Another wet weekend. Still waiting to hear from clients about big jobs. Down to my last €50. Not so long ago I would have been happy to have €5 in pocket. Not a bad way to survive. Don't want to complain much, but I have debt and feel as though I am stagnating.

There is a guy here who dresses as a bullfighter for tourists to take photos of. He tells me this summer he has had to work all day (10am until 10pm and later) for €20. He is leaving Madrid now to go to Valencia for the start of orange picking season. Long, hard days avoiding nasty thorns for just €30 - €40 a day.

Many street artists/crafts people/musicians work harvesting times. September to early November is Grapes. November until January is oranges. January until March is olives. Then come almonds, then the spring crops start. It is shit work for shit pay. I know of places where people work 12 hours a day just to get through winter with a bed and meal. Close to slavery in Western Europe today.

I'm on a 20 day plan to clear debt. Big cash just isn't happening so much this year. I want back to Granada to instigate new plans and new directions.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 8, 2012)

Just in case anyone hadn't guessed I am not enjoying this ATM. Shit weather and crisis is more apparent than ever. It is depressing me. I'm drinking too much. I'm arguing the toss over nothing on internet forums instead of sleeping. Don't think anyone reading here is still under the impression that this is just a traveling holiday in the sun, but I will describe today just so that people can understand what I have to deal with.

I tried touting a few bars with small sketches this morning. Pretty unsuccessful. The weather is not helping. I hung around Plaza Santa Cruz for a while between rain to see if it would dry. It didn't. Eventually I set up under the arcades in Plaza Mayor. There is a very large number of people sleeping rough there presently. Many alcoholics, drug addicts and people with mental health issues. All are finding it extremely difficult to make money to feed habits. Free food is always available in Spain.

So, amongst every other desperate soul (competing with human statues, street performers, con artists, musicians, general beggars, thieves and other artists) I look for potential buyers in the wet crowds and wait. And, wait. And, wait. Nothing.

Earlier in the day I had a chat with someone I often bump into all over Spain. 'Hans' is a heavy alcoholic. I expect him to die any day. He had a fresh scar on his forehead.

"What happened ?"
"I fell during a fit of epilepsy".
"Shit. You really need to be more careful. Alcohol is a dangerous thing".

Like myself, he has heard it all before. We talked for about an hour. A familiar story. Originally from Holland he married a Spanish woman and had Two children. After she had enough of his drinking and all that comes with it she denounced him. The law is extreme in favour of women on these cases. He was ordered not to go withing 500 Meters of her home. One day he rang the door bell to 'ask if he could see his children'. Police were called. He was sentenced and served 6 months. He had lost his wife, his home and children. A downward spiral continued.

"I just can't stop drinking" he told me. "I know it will kill me, but I just can't stop". "I need a drink now, or my epilepsy will start". "The good thing about epilepsy is you don't remember anything".

The day progresses. At about 7.30pm some crazy turns up claiming I am working in his sleeping place and that this is a place for Spanish people only. Pretty soon his Czech and Romanian friends were arguing in support. "You are English - you don't need money". "England and Germany have all the money in Europe". I kept the situation as calm as I could. At this moment someone I spoke to earlier returned to buy a sketch. Great. "10 minutos y mi voy". They all watched as I rolled my sketch and collected my cash as one of them started spitting on my back.

Tough on the streets these days. The weather isn't helping. November is always hard. But, the biggest problem is the shear number of homeless people trying to make a bit of cash. Not all homeless - many have places, but no other income. I would guess around 60 people are sleeping rough in Plaza Mayor tonight though.

The irony of their anti-English jibes is that they are right to a certain extent. I'm back in my cheap hotel debt dodging. If I was East European, North African, Black, or even Spanish I wouldn't get away with floating such debts. I'd be lucky if I was trusted for a single night.

Back to my hotel without booze and promise not to start being an arse on the internet. It is the only release I have sometimes.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 8, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Tough on the streets these days. The weather isn't helping. November is always hard. But, the biggest problem is the shear number of homeless people trying to make a bit of cash. Not all homeless - many have places, but no other income. I would guess around 60 people are sleeping rough in Plaza Mayor tonight though.


 
I hope you told them all to get their lazy arses out to the small towns where all the jobs are.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 8, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> I hope you told them all to get their lazy arses out to the small towns where all the jobs are.


 
Of course I did. Told them to go picking oranges in the villages around Murcia and Valencia.

Seriously, I think many would be better off in smaller towns. They were all pissed off today because there was supposed to be a big religious event tomorrow, but rain has stopped play. They watched as the scaffold and stages went up, and then came back down. Some 'rich' English cunt who doesn't need the money turning up to be an artist on their patch was the perfect excuse to vent.

It is only a few who aggressive. I think they would get kicked out of smaller towns very quickly. They wouldn't actually be working. Seems GM and Ford are planning to pull out of the UK and Northern Europe. They say Southern Spain will offer the cheapest workforce and production costs by 2015. Most of the large manufacturing plants around Madrid are a fair way from the city with their own new towns built expecting more companies to move in. New companies didn't come. The houses and flats are now being offered at less than 50% of the value 2 years ago and they still aren't selling. Brand new little, soulless ghost towns.


----------



## Edie (Nov 8, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Just in case anyone hadn't guessed I am not enjoying this ATM. Shit weather and crisis is more apparent than ever. It is depressing me. I'm drinking too much. I'm arguing the toss over nothing on internet forums instead of sleeping. Don't think anyone reading here is still under the impression that this is just a traveling holiday in the sun, but I will describe today just so that people can understand what I have to deal with.
> 
> I tried touting a few bars with small sketches this morning. Pretty unsuccessful. The weather is not helping. I hung around Plaza Santa Cruz for a while between rain to see if it would dry. It didn't. Eventually I set up under the arcades in Plaza Mayor. There is a very large number of people sleeping rough there presently. Many alcoholics, drug addicts and people with mental health issues. All are finding it extremely difficult to make money to feed habits. Free food is always available in Spain.
> 
> ...


Send me your address, I'll send you some cash  Or do a western union for you. I remember those crazy days, crazy people, the chaos and the rain. I could tell some stories but for some reason I'm always too shy.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 8, 2012)

Edie said:


> Send me your address, I'll send you some cash  Or do a western union for you. I remember those crazy days, crazy people, the chaos and the rain. I could tell some stories but for some reason I'm always too shy.


 
I always manage somehow. When I need to make cash - I make it. I'm fortunate to have a talent and the ability to sell. It's just the getting dragged into the politics of crazy people that tires you and depresses. More rain tomorrow, but at least I have cash in pocket now. November is always quiet. December and January things pick-up a bit. February can be difficult, then by March spring is back


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 8, 2012)

Edie said:


> Send me your address, I'll send you some cash  Or do a western union for you. I remember those crazy days, crazy people, the chaos and the rain. I could tell some stories but for some reason I'm always too shy.


 
Just buy one of his paintings. He's not after charity. Well, not for himself.


----------



## Edie (Nov 8, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Just buy one of his paintings. He's not after charity. Well, not for himself.


I don't wanna buy one of his paintings. And fuck off.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 8, 2012)

Edie said:


> I don't wanna buy one of his paintings. And fuck off.


 
And he doesn't need your fucking charity.


----------



## Edie (Nov 8, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> And he doesn't need your fucking charity.


He says he's having a crisis, he's in debt to his hotel, he's got less than fifty euros, it's raining, he can't work and life seems pretty shit. 

You have a problem with someone offering to help him out? Really? Who the fuck are you? You never been down on your arse and appreciated a lend? Obviously not.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 8, 2012)

Edie said:


> He says he's having a crisis, he's in debt to his hotel, he's got less than fifty euros, it's raining, he can't work and life seems pretty shit.
> 
> You have a problem with someone offering to help him out? Really? Who the fuck are you? You never been down on your arse and appreciated a lend? Obviously not.


 
Fair dos. Lend him as much as you can then.


----------



## Edie (Nov 8, 2012)

Are you him or summat?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 8, 2012)

Edie said:


> Are you him or summat?


 
Colonel Tom Parker to his Elvis.


----------



## Edie (Nov 8, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Colonel Tom Parker to his Elvis.


Oh! Well, I dunno who Col Tom Parker is, but I'm guessing you are kinda like Robin? In which case, hullo 







Just googled him. Your not a very canny manager if he's almost fucking starving man!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 8, 2012)

Stan is always going through rough times. He is the Gloria Gaynor of Spanish street artists. He'd be far too proud to take your cash. Can you send crates of rioja by western union?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 8, 2012)

No offence taken from me Edie. It was an extremely generous offer. The sort of offer I am far to proud to accept from anyone!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 8, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Stan is always going through rough times. He is the Gloria Gaynor of Spanish street artists. He'd be far too proud to take your cash. Can you send crates of rioja by western union?


 
Delivery address coming shortly. If just 1% of U75 posters posted a bottle my crisis would be sorted.


----------



## Edie (Nov 8, 2012)

.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 8, 2012)

Pride is not always a good thing!

Anyway, I wake with cash in pocket once again. I can get through another rainy day.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 12, 2012)

This is getting boring.

In an effort to clear debt (again) I am downgrading my room (I have much to thank this hotel for). Can't leave until I have been paid, and I have paid the hotel people. Work is good when it doesn't rain, but I'm just really bored of everything art now. Sketching the same things. Trying to break my routine for the sake of breaking routine. 

Sketching in the sunshine beats doing nothing all day. And, TBH I don't really know what else I could do. It is just that I can't seem to find a way to make more cash and move forwards, or backwards to Granada. I don't want to do the same thing in Granada for half the money either. Familiarity and boredom are the enemy. They lead to drink!

I need a big idea and a miracle. 

Probably end this thread with 3, or 4 more interesting interviews with interesting successful itinerants by the end of the week. I need change.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm sorry you're feeling like that, and you obviously need a change. Have you considered becoming a life coach? I've heard they are very well paid and never run out of clients


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 13, 2012)

Sweet Meiga said:


> I'm sorry you're feeling like that, and you obviously need a change. *Have you considered becoming a life coach?* I've heard they are very well paid and never run out of clients


 
Plenty here will be laughing at that!

Happy as punch again today. Think yesterday was just a bit of post weekend, alcohol withdrawing, Monday blues. Plenty to phase me today, but it didn't seem to matter.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2012)

Has anyone else suggested you become a life coach?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Has anyone else suggested you become a life coach?


 
Only street bums.

"THIS MAN WILL CHANGE YOUR LIFE" Willy told her.

I bloody well did as well. Not so sure how happy her folks are about it.


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 7, 2012)

Whither Stanley? Hope the old scrote's OK.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Whither Stanley? Hope the old scrote's OK.


It's more wither stanley I believe


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 7, 2012)

Gah, 'wither', 'scrote' and 'stanley', all in quick succession. An unpleasant image.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm OK. Just trying to work out what is wrong with my current image.



All very good for working in winter, but I don't look very approachable.


e2a; woah! Beer belly almighty


----------



## TruXta (Dec 7, 2012)

Looking like the tramp you are.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 7, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I'm OK. Just trying to work out what is wrong with my current image.
> 
> View attachment 25846
> 
> ...


 
Have you seen your thread Stan?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 7, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Have you seen your thread Stan?


 
Nope.

I have been de-clutterring my life after an almighty crap belt with a bank here. I opened an account because it was advertised as being free. Totally free if you don't go overdrawn. Cash a single cheque withdrawing over a few months. Leave account almost empty. They charged me around €60 for banking the cheques and commission. Fair enough 

Now they call me tellting me I owe them €80. For fucking what? A couple of plastic cards I never use? Cunts trying to own me already. Call them after they call me and explain that I don't think I am liable for the charges they are charging. I will speak in person with someone when I return to Granada. Now they are bombarding me with upto 6 calls a day from 8.15am - 9.30pm asking me to pay €78 over the phone.

What the fuck did they do for me?

Absolute cunts. I am going to spend the night superglueing Santander cashpoints ahead of the busiest cash weekend before Christmas


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/its-been-7-hours-and-13-days.303057/

4 pages, enjoy!!!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 7, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/its-been-7-hours-and-13-days.303057/
> 
> 4 pages, enjoy!!!


 
Oh God! I feel like I died prematurely  I'll save it for a rainy day.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I'm OK. Just trying to work out what is wrong with my current image.
> 
> View attachment 25846
> 
> ...


imagine this man in a hoodie







there's more than a passing resemblence to stan...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 7, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> imagine this man in a hoodie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Check my hands hey?

Both of them.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 7, 2012)

Itinerant life?

I have been living in the same hotel for almost Six months now.
 

I have been living (almost) totally out of the system for Six years now.

Totally out of the system? Not quite.

I haven't found a way yet. This is my current situation. It is actually interesting.

I'm surviving comfortably day to day with what I earn selling on the street. On top of that I pick up occasional BIG jobs. Internet orders trickle in - I have to P&P and queue at the post office. They don't come from the internet. They come from people who have seen me on the street. They take photographs of sketches with my blog address, or website URL and check it out when they get home. Then they order.

Cash day to day is OK. Big jobs take time to pay. I am currently in debt to my cheap hotel to the tune of €1,500! Ouch! I am owed over twice that.

Online orders via PayPal, or paid via PayPal are not ready cash. My PayPal account is tied to a now redundant UK bank account. I 'liquidise' my PayPal funds by buying stuff on ebay I can sell on the street. Usually musical instruments to order.

When I return to Granada I will open a Spanish PayPal account, so that funds can go directly into my Spanish account. For this I need an NIE number and residencia. I have them. However, to trade properly/officially as an artist I need to register as an autonimo (not sure how you spell it) which means I have to pay €256/month in National Insurance contributions (equivalent). If I pay that for 15 years I will, in theory at least, be entitled to some Spanish pension. But, €250/month!!!

I'm trying to keep life as simple as possible.

This is part 1 of a 48 part ramble.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 7, 2012)

Jealous as a jealous thing, I wish I had your talent.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 7, 2012)

I just want a simple life.

Honestly, truly, that is all I want. No debt. No banks. Just cash for pictures. And, a major book deal with Hollywood film commission. Nothing else


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 8, 2012)

Everything was going so well. My first run-in with police for a while.

Usual conversation. Ends with me demanding they charge me with something, or leave me alone to go about my business legally. They leave, then return 5 minutes later and park their car right in front of my sketch and what I am sketching. I then exercise my legal right to take photographs. I go on a major rant. Big crowd gathers to watch. Parents are giving their children (who look quite frightened) coins to give to me.

I have to make money, so I fully intend to get back to work, but I've uploaded photographs, because I half expect to get cameras confiscated this afternoon.

Generally, the Spanish are shit at this. They're all far too obedient. It is my legal right FFS! Ended with the police telling me to leave Spain if I don't like it. I decided to retreat to a favourite bar.


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 8, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Everything was going so well. My first run-in with police for a while.


 
In Turkey they'd have kicked your head in.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 8, 2012)

phildwyer said:


> In Turkey they'd have kicked your head in.


 
Spain isn't so different. I know through experience.

Anyway, they didn't return. I've decided on a night in with a bottle of red. Went to the supermarket to buy supplies. The woman in front of me managed €118.52 at the checkout. I shouted "Woah - Vegas!" very loudly. At this point I thought it best not to go to the local and watch Malaga v Granada 2nd Half and just seek sanctuary in the confines of my cheap hotel room.

I am a very wise man. Wise enough to know I will never be wise at least.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jun 22, 2019)

I liked this one

In 53, he talks of wanting to establish a sculpture trail and memorial gardens in Granada. I don't think he found a business partner, but it's a good idea.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 22, 2019)

this is sombre thread- most posters have passed on or have been banned


----------

